# Cytomel Liothyronine why is it so $$



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

I am finally on a stable dose of T3 T4 of medication with my Tirosint and Generic Cytomel. I take 15 MCG of Liothyronine of Generic Cytome every day and it is expensive!!! Why is it so much? Even with my co-pay it is high!

OTOH my hair has FINALLY quit falling out! My Dr added Virt-Vite Forte to my regimen. I used to take Foltx which looks like it is the same thing but I didn't have the same results that time. Maybe it is the Tirosint this time (in addition to) It looks like you can get the same results OTC more or less (Trader Joes or such) - mainly it's the Folic Acid I think. Since I've started taking it my hair has started growing in! I'm amazed and excited. This has been the first time in years and years. I make sure I take that pill every morning!!

Doesn't seem like there's much in there though. I don't take a multivitamin and I don't process B12 well for some reason. If you look on Amazon though there are several people that say that they have good results with hair so take it for what it's worth. Amazon has changed their search results recently. You could could search Foltx and it would search even the reviews and now it won't. (There are some people that said that the vitamins had the same ingredients as the Foltx and it would bring that up in the search) Now you have to search *folic acid b6 b12* to get the same results.

Folic acid (vitamin B9) 2.5 mg Pyridoxine HCl (vitamin B6) 25 mg Cyanocobalamin (vitamin B12)

2 mg


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Best advice I can give is to shop around. I've found *huge* price differences between all the big name nationwide pharmacies for a drug. And there is usually a cash vs. insurance price, too. As an example, a generic Aromatase Inhibitor (AI) drug costs $9 at Costco and nearly $200 or $300+ at places like Walgreens or Rite-Aid. For the exact same drug no less, same dosage, same quantity, everything! Another tip -- contact a local hospital and find out if they have an outpatient pharmacy that the public can use. Sometimes they will have a better price on a particular drug. Also, you could look into joining a pharmacy savings club -- the major chains sometimes have these. Lastly, you could try to see if your insurance uses a mail order pharmacy; you might be able to score a 3 month supply for a 2 month price. Good luck!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Cytomel on BCBS insurance is around $100 for a Brand Cytomel 225 tablets. If you pay without insurance I believe it's closer to $1 a pill. I've been fortunate to have insurance.

I have gotten prices for generic and it's often the same price.

FYI, Generic pill is much larger - when I got sent the generic by mistake I did not take it fearing additional fillers due to the size of the pill.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

I have BCBS Federal CoPay. They are usually very good at covering my cost. This one said Qty 270 Yout plan saved you $183.87 you pay $32.08

I have mine filled at Publix and all the ones I have been taking have been VERY small. These are MUCH larger! Mgf: Sigmapharm Lab That was my first thought was "fillers". Sigh.

See. That's what I hated about my T4 medication. When I was on the Generic dose they kept changing who they bought from and I never knew who or what I was going to get from month to month from the pharmacy. That's why - when Tirosint came out, that I switched to them and I haven't looked back.

I don't think I can get much cheaper than for the T3 than what I am pay for already. I just hate that they (Publix) have changed suppliers on me this month. A larger pill means fillers. I know that much. Mine were 1/2 the size of these.


----------



## Nilah13 (May 13, 2014)

My pharmacy told me it wasn't covered by my insurance and it would cost me $165 for one months supply. I asked my dr for generic brand, and she prescribed it and my co pay was only $10 . I would ask for the generic one.


----------



## summeryy08 (Aug 1, 2012)

Shop around. If your insurance has it, try using the mail in pharmacy and get a 90 day supply. You could also try drugstore.com They used to be a little cheaper but I haven't used them in awhile.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Mine was $15 for a 180 day supply, using BCBS.


----------

